# panificación



## Swemay

¿Me podrían decir cómo se traduce panificación al inglés? Se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## Jobani

Yo le digo "bakery" o "bakeshop".


----------



## Maruja14

Jobani, yo diría que eso es una panadería. Panificación es una palabra un poco rara que significa "accion y efecto de panificar (de hacer pan)".

¿Nos puedes dar un poco de contexto Swemay?


----------



## Swemay

Lo que pasa es que tomé un curso de panificación, que es la acción de hacer pan, pero no sé cómo traducir panificación al inglés


----------



## sunshine58

Se dice "baking". Como "Baking is a very simple process" (no--no sé panificar) o "I'm gonna go do a little baking--just for the heck of it." Y eso me da cuenta de una pregunta que hace mucho tiempo que tengo: ¿Cómo se dice "just for the heck of it"?


----------



## Fannila

Bread Baking Class

And Just For The Heck Of It, We Say "por Las Puras"


----------



## ezurus

mi diccionario (Larousse Gran Diccionario) dice: 
panificación: _bread-making_


----------



## scotu

some alternatives:
RAE gives the following as a second definition of "panificar" "_Roturar las tierras eriales, cultivándolas para hacerlas de pan llevar"_ How does this translate into English? 
Another source suggests that _panification_ is the cultivation of non-wheat  crops, such as potatoes, to make bread


----------



## Maruja14

scotu said:
			
		

> some alternatives:
> RAE gives the following as a second definition of "panificar" "_Roturar las tierras eriales, cultivándolas para hacerlas de pan llevar"_ How does this translate into English?
> Another source suggests that _panification_ is the cultivation of non-wheat crops, such as potatoes, to make bread


 
No tiene sentido, para mí, esa definición del diccionario ¿Alguien sabe qué significa "para hacerlas de pan llevar"?


----------



## scotu

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> No tiene sentido para mí, esa definición del diccionario ¿Alguien sabe qué significa "para hacerlas de pan llevar"?


I think that this might mean to "yield" bread.


----------



## Maruja14

scotu said:
			
		

> I think that this might mean to "yield" bread.


 
Si Scotu, no puede significar otra cosa (creo) pero es que no consigo entender la frase en español del diccionario, yo diría que está mal construida...


----------



## scotu

sunshine58 said:
			
		

> como se dice "just for the heck of it"?


 
just for the heck of it = porque sí


----------



## aleCcowaN

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> No tiene sentido, para mí, esa definición del diccionario ¿Alguien sabe qué significa "para hacerlas de pan llevar"?


 
*tierra de pan llevar.**1.* f. La destinada a la siembra de cereales o adecuada para este cultivo.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

He leído varias veces "una tierra de pan llevar" como aquella que es feraz (referido también a zonas tropicales donde los cereales son un poquillo dificilillos de obtener)


----------



## scotu

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Si Scotu, no puede significar otra cosa (creo) pero es que no consigo entender la frase en español del diccionario, yo diría que está mal construida...


iQue sorprisa! Funny thing about dictionaries, they're inclined to do that.


----------



## Escandrea

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Buen Día!
Me encuentro haciendo una traducción para la página web de una industria de panificación y pastelería.
Tengo dos preguntas importantes:
1- La mejor forma de traducir la palabra "panificación" que yo he encontrado es: bread making, existe o conocen de algún otro término en inglés que sea mejor?


Gracias!!
Andrea


----------



## Der Kaiser

La máquina que en español se llama "panificadora" en inglés es un "breadmaker". Por eso "bread making" me parece la mejor traducción para panificación. "Baking" no es específico al pan, y por lo tanto no lo usaría.


----------

